# Aldi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the Pic}



## chippy (2 Jan 2010)

Hi Gang,just seen the New Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the Pic} Has 3 years support. Just wondering with anyone in the know about this subject have any advice. My pc is over 5 years old an IQURN and its breaking my heart!!!!!  Any Advice most appreciated.  Chippy


----------



## pudds (2 Jan 2010)

*Re: The Aldi Deal{Any Good] ?*



chippy said:


> Hi Gang,just seen the New Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the Pic} Has 3 years support. Just wondering with anyone in the know about this subject have any advice. My pc is over 5 years old an IQURN and its breaking my heart!!!!!  Any Advice most appreciated.  Chippy



I dont see any mention of a monitor to go with that!  very mixed reviews here on Medion products and service.

Medion Reviews


----------



## chippy (2 Jan 2010)

*Re: The Aldi Deal{Any Good] ?*

Yep ive just read them reviews.Maybe i just well pay that bit extra  for the real McCoy then what do you think?  Dell or Hp  ?


----------



## mathepac (2 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*

Not Dell - Sony, HP / Compaq, Toshiba, Lenovo (IBM) ...


----------



## chippy (2 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*

Thank you Mathepac,maybe a Toshbia then.They might invest in Ireland if we play the Game!!!!!


----------



## Laogaire (3 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*

I would stay away from HP also.  Terrible Customer Service.


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*

If buying a new computer or laptop I would be inclined to check out the charges for ringing their helplines before purchasing.


----------



## bullworth (3 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*

I'd highly recommend computers from Aldi. Ive bought before and had not 5 minutes of trouble. They are high spec for the price you pay plus the 3 year guarantee is thrown in as part of the price so its very good value. Paying for the label is nuts; thats soooo Ireland 2006  and besides the label of  Medion is very well respected in places like France and Germany.


----------



## pudds (3 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*



bullworth said:


> I'd highly recommend computers from Aldi. Ive bought before and had not 5 minutes of trouble. They are high spec for the price you pay plus the 3 year guarantee is thrown in as part of the price so its very good value. Paying for the label is nuts; thats soooo Ireland 2006  and besides the label of  Medion is very well respected in places like France and Germany.



You must be one of the happy campers, but very mixed views here as posted above.

Medion Reviews


----------



## bullworth (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*



pudds said:


> You must be one of the happy campers, but very mixed views here as posted above.
> 
> Medion Reviews



I am a seriously happy happy camper. Its true !
Theres always going to be  a view for every possibility but my personal experience with Medion desktops and laptops is that the hardware is excellent which is all that counts to me. I dont need someone on a fancy hotline to advise me how to switch the thing on. Even if I did , my experience with Dell is they would  charge me about 50 euro just to talk with me. Ive never had to use the medion hotline but I believe its a freephone number.
The Op apparently has an Iqon which broke his heart. These came out years ago and I remember thinking I d buy one to support our local companies since I think it was assembled here at the time. Maybe it still is. Luckily I didnt but my sister did and it broke my heart always trying to fix it for her. She had software problems but in the end the hard drive failed way too early and the specs were so poor that a decent copy of windows xp ran in frustrating slow motion.


----------



## paddyc (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*

I got one of these about 6 months ago and am perfectly happy with it, amd phenomenon quad core processor, 4 gig ram, 600gig hard drive 512 meg ati graphics card and vista (my only complaint) going to put on windows 7 at the weekend - but I could have put XP pro on it myself but was too lazy.


----------



## hopalong (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*

have a traveller laptop from aldi,the hard drive fan was faulty,itwas 2 years old at the time,when i rang the support line they sent out a courier to pick up /repair to germany and return to me ,took about a week,im well pleased with their 3 year warrenty.


----------



## hopalong (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*

had a look at the specs,its all good,you can use your old monitor,you have windows 7,a quad intel processor,1000 g hard drive,and a 3 yr warranty,they will sell out early.


----------



## chippy (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*

Thanks for all of your advice gang, most appreciated. Chippy


----------



## luap_42 (5 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*

Questions you should be asking about this PC:

1. How fast is the DDR2 RAM? From the slowest DDR2-400 (3.2GB/s) to the fastest DDR2-1066 (8.5GB/s) it makes a huge difference to overall system performance.

2. How fast is the 1TB disk drive? 5400rpm or 7200rpm, this also makes a huge difference to the effective overall and percieved speed of the system. Also affecting the drive speed is to ensure it is an ATA/100 drive and not an older ATA/66 drive.

3. How fast is the DVD burner? Not hugely important unless you intend to burn lots of DVD's. Probably will be acceptable as they are cheap as chips these days.

4. The Geforce G210 graphics card is cheap, small and cheerful, BUT it runs hot and loud and depending on how it's cooled in the Medion box, it may burn out earlier than a better designed card. It will not be capable of running the latest PC games, but will do fine with video or older games.

5. Be aware that there is no bluetooth or wifi in this box, you'll have to add it yourself, either internally (better) or via USB slot.

6. If points 1 and 2 above are NOT the slowest options, then it's still pretty good value for money. When you're buying cheap anyway, it doesn't make any difference who the manufacturer is, as all parts come from Far East and are effectively no-name to Joe Public. The after sales customer service and guarantee is far more important, and ALDI seems to have that covered fairly well.


----------



## frash (5 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*

Another happy Medion / ALDI PC owner here.
Also have a friend who has had one for the last 5 years with no issues.


----------



## racerx_kiwi (6 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*

Sometimes cheaper machines make a bunch of noise from fans, graphics card, hdd - whats the noise level like out of this machine?


----------



## galwegian44 (6 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*

I've had Dell desktops/laptops for the last 16 years and had no real problems with them and anything that I did report was dealt with immediately. I have to say I'm a big fan of their products; have other people had issues that I should be aware of as I'm looking to purchase another Dell laptop.

Thanks in advance.



mathepac said:


> Not Dell - Sony, HP / Compaq, Toshiba, Lenovo (IBM) ...


----------



## bullworth (6 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*



racerx_kiwi said:


> Sometimes cheaper machines make a bunch of noise from fans, graphics card, hdd - whats the noise level like out of this machine?



Not much noise in my experience. Aldi seem to pull off the miracle of combining cheap with good quality at the same time. 




galwegian44 said:


> I've had Dell desktops/laptops for the last 16 years and had no real problems with them and anything that I did report was dealt with immediately. I have to say I'm a big fan of their products; have other people had issues that I should be aware of as I'm looking to purchase another Dell laptop.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Dell used to be good but my experience of them is they've lost their way somehow. They've changed their way of doing things to become more cost effective and it seems to show in the quality of their product. With all things being equal (and theyre not because I'm ecstatic with my Medion)  and considering that Dell is pulling out of Limerick while Aldi and Lidl continue to invest in Ireland and create fairly well paid jobs I'd go for the Medion instead and support a company which supports me. Dells come with a one year warranty. When I had a Dell delivered I ended up within 3 months having to pay them something like 30 pounds to 50 euro for a phone call for tech support on a system which crashed upon delivery and kept crashing whereas with my Medion Ive had no issues whatsoever plus it appears the helpline which I have luckily never had to use is a freephone number. What especially irks me about the Dell I had is that I had paid extra for a 3 year extended warranty and it didnt do me much good. Factor in the warranty in any comparisons you make between systems. The fact that a 3 year warranty comes with the Medion means that you probably wont have to use it.


----------



## SparkRite (6 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*



frash said:


> Another happy Medion / ALDI PC owner here.


 

+1
Me too
Don't mind the badge, look at whats in the case!!


----------



## IrishGunner (7 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*

Father picked this up in Coolock 4 in the Q at 9am and he was one

In relation to the below

_2 free hot-swap HDD bays for SATA hard disk drives_

Not sure but he has an old Dell Inspiron does this mean I can take hard drive out of this and insert it here? Or is it better to get an enclosure for it 

Also it does not come with Windows 64 bit but there is an option that correct? How do I get it to do a clean install does it come with the disk?


----------



## mathepac (7 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*



IrishGunner said:


> ... Not sure but he has an old Dell Inspiron does this mean I can take hard drive out of this and insert it here? Or is it better to get an enclosure for it ...


The lap-top drive is probably a 2.5" form-factor and the drive-bays in the Medion are probably 3.5", and the lap-top drive is unlikely to have a SATA interface, so all-in-all it might be simpler to buy an external enclosure and cables in Peats / Maplin / PC World / online.


IrishGunner said:


> ...
> Also it does not come with Windows 64 bit but there is an option that correct? How do I get it to do a clean install does it come with the disk?


I have no idea, but the trend these days seems to be top supply disk images on a special partition on the system's internal hard-drive rather than on separate media.


----------



## IrishGunner (7 Jan 2010)

*Re: Aldi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the P*

Not sure what a Sata interface is but think its better to get an enclosure and do it that way.

It comes with a windows disk and to upgrade just pop it in and do clean install. Then reinstall the drivers on the disk. Just have to make sure Scanner, printer can take this ??


----------



## paddyc (8 Jan 2010)

*Re: Aldi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the P*

When I got mine ~6 months ago, 32bit vista was installed on it, supplied with it were 2 discs to re-install 32 bit and 64 bit


----------



## MAJJ (8 Jan 2010)

*Re: Alidi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the*



frash said:


> Another happy Medion / ALDI PC owner here.


 
+ 1 for Medion. I haven't looked at the spec of this one, but they are well built.


----------



## Guest125 (12 Jan 2010)

*Re: Aldi Deal for a DeskTop Called Medion Akoya PC X7330 D { Looks Like a LG on the P*

You get 2 discs,one with W7 32 and 64 bit versions are on the same disc.The other disc contains the freebie software and all the drivers.


----------

